#  > OVERIGE FORA >  > PRODUCTIE FORUM - FOTO'S >  >  No Silence - First Launch

## No Silence

Ons eerste event:

Materiaal:

Licht:

4x I Move 5s
4x Spot Emperor
1x Atomic 3000
24x Led Tube
Aantal ledspots voor truss uit te lichten
2x Space laser
4x Led Par

Geluid:

4 Basskistjes
2 x Bose (Kan even niet op type komen)
1 Djm 600
2x Pioneer cdj1000
2x Technics SL1200MKII

Foto's: No Silence First Launch Foto Album

Dit was eerste event opkomst => +/- 750 man

Laat eens weten wat jullie ervan vinden.

Mvg

Kevin

----------


## keenoncoolstuff

> Laat eens weten wat jullie ervan vinden.



Wat ik ervan vind: nikszeggende foto's. Als je al een fototopic opent wil ik tenminste plaatjes zien waar ook íets op te herkennen is. De trussconstructie roept bij mij vraagtekens op. Hoe heb je dat omhoog gekregen? En hoe groot is de overspanning tussen 2 draag-/hijspunten?


Groet, Rob.

----------


## Highfield

ziet er leuk uit, alleen weinig dynamiek in de show denk ik als ik slechts een paar kopjes en geen (oldschool) parren zie..
Hoe is het geluid uitgekomen voor 750 man?
hoe heb je dit qua rigging gedaan want dat kan ik niet echt goed zien op de foto's (1 handtakeltje in het midden?)

mvg,

----------


## Upgrading your system

aan de foto's kan ik weinig opmaken.

echter aan je spec's lijste maak ik het volgende op:

Met vier baskastjes en 2bose (kan niet op de naam komen) speakerkastjes (802 misschien) zal het wel niet erg geblazen hebben. een setje als dit is meer geschikt voor 100/150 man in een lage zaal.

Verder mis ik idd de parren.. EERSTE dat in de wagen gaat.. een vrachtje parren. Basislicht is veel belangrijker dan je maar half denkt.. Met speciaaltjes en intelli teken je de lijnen, met conventioneel licht kleur je de tekening vervolgens in.

Verder hoop ik op foto's van bijvoorbeeld bouw ed. In ieder geval iets waar we met wt meer licht het geheel kunnen bekijken.

----------


## Olaf Duffhuës

Ik kan uit de foto's opmaken dat het Bose LT kasten zijn....Géén 802, 502 o.i.d. Ik heb ooit met LT's gedraait, maar 2 kasten is wel ruim voldoende voor 750 man....

Beetje weinig basskasten voor 2 LT's....

----------


## w00Dy

Raar ik zie superOEM's, geen Technics...

----------


## Harmen

*offtopic* 

doe mij het telefoonnummer van die dames  :Cool:

----------


## moderator

Gezien de kunstige truss constructie en de vragen hierover: doe es een beetje uitleg hoe dit was opgehangen, ik zie het niet duidelijk op de foto's
al werd ik minder afgeleid dan Harmen, ben wel Belgische schonen gewend  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## jens

als die belgen toch eens bij nederland gaan horen  :Wink:  dan gaat het gemiddelde weer iets omhoog  :Stick Out Tongue: 

maar idd die truss ben ik ook wel benieuwt naar..

----------


## No Silence

Ja het zijn LT's!
In totaal van vermogen 6 Kw

Ik zal foto's van de opbouw later online zetten.

Laat ik wel even meedelen dat dit een jump fuif was.
Het gebruik van Parren was overbodig vond ik!
Nee Het zijn inderdaad technics en geen superOEM's ofzo.
Basskasten waren meer als genoeg voor 2 LT's

Mvg

Kevin

----------


## vasco

Ik mis in jou verhaal de veel gevraagde uitleg over de truss!

----------


## keenoncoolstuff

Ik wacht met spanning op de foto's van de opbouw...

----------


## shure-fan

> Ja het zijn LT's!
> 
> Het gebruik van Parren was overbodig vond ik!
> 
> 
> Kevin




parren zijn nooit overbodig....

----------


## moderator

Ben nog steeds kneiter benieuwd hoe het aan het dak is bevestigd, op de foto's geen takeltje te zien, voorlopig neem ik aan dat het luchtankers zijn geweest....of niet?!

----------


## Highfield

er is (vaag) een takeltje te zien in het midden van het "carré". maar dan nog moeten de torsiekrachten in de hoekstukken enorm zijn, aangezien er verder geen ondersteuning te zien is...

----------


## No Silence

Foto's:

Fotoalbum, Gratis Online! Uw Digitale Foto's in een Online Fotoalbum bij Mijn Album!

Dit zijn echt de laatste foto's die ik heb.

Truss is aan plafond bevestigd met spanriemen

Mvg

Kevin

----------


## Elmo

> Foto's:
> 
> Fotoalbum, Gratis Online! Uw Digitale Foto's in een Online Fotoalbum bij Mijn Album!
> 
> Dit zijn echt de laatste foto's die ik heb.
> 
> Truss is aan plafond bevestigd met spanriemen
> 
> Mvg
> ...




wat ben ik blij dat ik daar niet onderdoor hoefde te lopen  :Smile: , tjeempie.

een spanband/spanriem is geen letwel *GEEN* hijsmiddel

----------


## moderator

juist....of beter: ***skolere wat een enorme kneus van een rigger!


Dit gezegd hebbende wil ik gelijk de discussie over het zo mishandelen van je truss, het tarten van de zwaartekracht en het onverantwoord ophangen van een trussconstructie hierbij stoppen.


Er valt namelijk niets meer of minder over te zeggen dat dit gewoon mishandeling van je truss is.

Hopelijk neemt niemand me kwalijk dat ik hier geen pagina lange discussie over laat ontstaan.

Ik zie namelijk geen leer element anders dan hetgeen al gezegd is.

Constructie hangt aan de 4 uiteinden aan een takeltje, daar waar de constructie naar beneden gaat hadden deze hoeken ondersteund moeten worden met een takelpunt.

----------


## keenoncoolstuff

> juist....of beter: ***skolere wat een enorme kneus van een rigger!



Durf te wedden dat deze truss nog nooit een rigger van dichtbij heeft gezien. Volkomen onverantwoord! Ik wil niet weten wat de gevolgen waren geweest als deze constructie naar beneden was komen zetten.
Is je bedrijf goed verzekerd? *Daar heb je dan vrij weinig aan, als men na onderzoek tot de conclusie komt dat er niet volgens de regels is gewerkt*!

Doe het veilig, of doe het NIET!!!



Stelletje knuppels...


Rob.

----------


## vasco

Zal inderdaad geen pagina vol typen, hier is maar één antwoord op mogelijk; No Silence werk neerleggen en gedegen opleiding gaan doen.

Dank *** op je blote knietjes dat er niks is gebeurt man.

----------


## Watt Xtra

af en toe worden er dingen gedaan waarvoor men "meld misdaad anoniem" in het leven heeft geroepen.
je krijgt inderdaad haast de neiging..

sommige dingen zijn onveilig,
andere dingen zelfs twijfelachtig
en dan heb je nog de dingen die NOT done zijn

Ik vind het verder wel een erg strakke manier van creatie samen met de ledtubes.

Gezien de liften (zie foto 1 opbouw) die aanwezig waren lijkt het mij dat er wel budget was. 
alles eigen materiaal? zo niet en is het inhuur, vraag voortaan naar een nette ophang methode, leg je creatie uit aan de verhuurder en laten zij een beslissing nemen wat er minimaal nodig is om jouw creatie op te kunnen hangen.

Verder is dit natuurlijk levensgevaarlijk voor de persoon die mogelijk de hoeken de volgende keer huurt. Wat hebben die hoeken wel niet doorstaan?

----------


## w00Dy

> Ja het zijn LT's!
> 
> Nee Het zijn inderdaad technics en geen superOEM's ofzo.



Zo, sinds wanneer zijn technics afgerond aan de hoeken dan?

----------


## laserguy

Waarschijnlijk nieuwe reeks van Technics dan? Twee start/stop knoppen was op de SL1200MKII ook niet standaard...

----------


## Upgrading your system

Ik geloof dat je er beter aan gedaan had geen foto's en commentaar op het riggen te posten (foto's doen het bij mij niet, maar heb genoeg aan je commentaar)


...en mischien (ik weet het eigelijk wel zeker) had je het hele feestje maar niet moeten doen.
Denk na man, "dit product is geen hijsmiddel" staat op iedere spanriem/spanset en als het er niet opstaat snap ik uberhaupn niet waarom je zo'n "doe het zelf prutser" spanband bij je hebt.

----------


## LJ_jacob

als het verschil tussen een sl1200 en zo'n OEM-bak al niet duidelijk is, dan wil ik je toch heel erg op het hart drukken nog even verder te leren in de licht & geluidswereld.... Dit feest was een blueprint for disaster(discovery style) en je mag blij zijn dat het geheel is blijven hangen. Gooi je trusshoeken weg, Leer van het harde commentaar van de mede forumgebruikers en doe dit NOOIT meer! Ik denk, en weet eigenlijk wel zeker dat ik namens velen spreek.

----------


## cornedure

heeft er iemand toevallig nog de foto van de rigging in zijn cache zitten? Wil wel eens voor ramptoerist spelen ... Je mag het altijd via PM sturen. 

Verder: zoals gewoonlijk is het kleurtjeskermis met die tubes. Geen probleem met die tubes, maar *** zeg, laat die ingebouwde loopjes achterwege.

----------


## ralph

Zag het al aankomen...

----------


## vasco

Yep, we tonen trots wat we hebben gedaan. Krijgen vervolgens commentaar en kunnen dat niet aan/willen we niet hebben. Halen we de boel van de server en komen hier nooit meer terug. En dan maar hopen dat ze niet doorgaan met koeien en dat een ander ze tegenkomt met dit soort constructies en het natuurlijk net dan naar beneden komt als iemand van ons er onder staat.

Men zou ook iets met dit commentaar kunnen doen, ervan leren bijvoorbeeld. Natuurlijk is positief commentaar altijd leuk om te horen maar daar leer je niks nieuws van.

----------


## luc2366

heb dit hele topic wat gemist dus de foto's niet gezien, maar de naam die op de foto van ralph staat is me wel bekend. dit is geen "klein" boertje in het brusselse en ik ga er bij hun toch wel van uit dat ze weten wat ze doen...
verder zie ik wel degelijk een takel hangen ipv een "spanriem"

----------


## Funmaker

luc waar hangt die takel aan  :Wink: 
als ik goed kijk zie ik de klep van de spanriem ter hoogt van de dwarsbalk
correct me if i'm wrong  :Smile:

----------


## LJ_jacob

> Foto's:
> 
> 
> Truss is aan plafond bevestigd met spanriemen
> 
> Mvg
> 
> Kevin



 

Luc, als een bedrijf groot is, wil dat toch nog niet zeggen dat ze het per defenitie goed doen?



Een beetje afwijkend, ik zie ook een podiumelement met schaar-poten, was dat niet ook verboden? of zit ik er naast...

----------


## ralph

Beste Luc,

Ik zie ook die takel, over hoe die takel bevestigd is zal je mij niet horen, aangezien ik niet kan zien hoe de bevestiging loopt.

Wat ik wel kan waarnemen op deze foto:
- de hoekstukken zijn niet ondersteund,
- De takel heeft twee steels, de foto zal vertekenen, maar is deze bridle aan de takel niet erg plat?
- Ik zie geen ondersteuning van de trusslengtes naar de middenbox toe anders dan die op het einde rechtsboven. rest van deze lengte is niet ondersteund.

Wanneer dit door een gerenomeerde firma is gebouwd, dan heb ik mijn vraagtekens bij de hijskennis van deze firma, afgaande op wat ik op deze foto zie.

----------


## ostracized

even afgezien van de hijsMIDDELEN, maar de Methode.. 
"ik moet wel even melden dat de enige foto van rigging die ik zie, die van Ralph is..."

om eerlijk te zijn zie ik niet in wat hier zo ontzettend verkeerd aan is. de uiteinden zijn ondersteund en het midden is ondersteund (even onafhankelijk van de last die dit punt krijgt). 
hoeveel buiging denk je dat er optreed in die hoeken als de hele constructie netjes gelijkmatig en horizontaal is opgehesen? (hoewel t lijkt of links voor iets te hoog hangt)

volgens mij valt dit wel wat mee. die bovenste hoekstukken krijgen volgens minimaal moment(de doorbuiging vd lengte tgv de last) en dat hoogteverschil (1,5m oid?) draag daar niet aan bij. anders zou je immers ook geen carre op kunnen zetten. 

die onderste hoekstukken is afhankelijk van waar hij zijn steels heeft aangeslagen, dit is halverwege de lengte (?) en dat is inderdaad niet juist.
verder hoor je mij ook niet vertellen dat deze manier van aanslaan tweesprong (?) correct is  :Smile: 

correct me if i am wrong, zonder afbranden aub ik was er niet bij  :Big Grin:  stel alleen ff kritische vraag

----------


## MEEO Licht en Geluid

Als ik de volgende opstelling opzet:



zeg maar :Big Grin:  Dan hebben de bovenste 2 trussen te neiging naar elkaar toe te vallen. De druk op de hoeken is dan gigantisch groot. Bij een carre heb je dit verschijnsel niet! Zeker niet omdat de hoeken worden ondersteund. 
Teminste: ik dacht altijd dat het zo was :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Luc: het bedrijf waar je het over hebt is dus waarschijnlijk het betreffende verhuurbedrijf :Wink:

----------


## ostracized

ja in dat geval is het moment wel groot in die hoek.. maar wanneer je de 2 truss in het midden van jou schets ondersteund zal het moment in die hoek minimaal zijn lijkt me.

en zo zie ik het tenminste op de foto, een uiteinde is ondersteun door de strop/spanband/lucht anker, het andere uiteinde wordt ondersteun door de hoek welke minimaal moment opneemt. 

zoals reeds gezegd. gaat dit voor de onderste niet geheel op...

EDIT: je hebt de afbeelding inmiddels gewijzigd... nu gaat mijn interpretatie niet meer helemaal op  :Big Grin:

----------


## appi

Ikzelf was aanwezig bij de opstelling van deze constructie, ik zou hierover dus graag wat duiding geven ipv de meeste mensen die er hier maar wat op los gissen. De carre die je ziet is 2mx2m (tussen de 3weg-hoek en de 2weg-hoek zit een 0.5m naar omhoog) en de benen die naar buiten lopen zijn 6m (zeker geen grote overspanningen dus !!!). Wat betreft het naar omhoog brengen van de hele constructie zijn we als volgt te werk gegaan; 4 liften die op ong 1.5m van de uiteinden van de benen staan en in het midden 1 takel (de takel zorgt dus voor de ontlasting van de hoeken). Vervolgens omhoog tot tegen het dak en bevestigen met spanriemen.We gebruiken spanriemen (4000kg) omdat de dakspanten in het midden dikker zijn dan op de uiteinden, en we zo de truss perfect tot tegen de spanten kunnen bevestigen. Nadien beveiligen we dit met steels (is op de foto's niet duidelijk zichtbaar) moest er brand zijn en de spanriemen doorbranden. We 'hijsen' dus niets met spanriemen. Ik sta gerust open voor commentaar, maar geen dwaze opmerkingen over de 'looplichtjes' in de tubes. Toegegeven, de constructie ziet er apart uit, maar is weldoordacht. Ik zou ze persoonlijk niet hangen moesten er 8 wash575,8 spot 575, blinders, enz.. aanhangen. Dit speelt hier toch ook wel een belangrijke rol dat dit niet het geval was..

----------


## JeroenVDV

> Toegegeven, de constructie ziet er apart uit, maar is weldoordacht



Als je dan gelijk even het Excel-danwel-kladblok berekenings-documentje bijvoegt, zien we allemaal hoe "weldoordacht" de constructie is.

----------


## moderator

WOW!
mensen...we zjin niet van de berekenings gestapo!!!

De uitleg is leuk, blijven een hoop vraagtekens over, dat zeker!
Dat geeft Jeroen middels zijn vraag naar een berekening ook impliciet aan.

Wanneer je met een takel gaat hijsen, tegelijkertijd met statieven gaat heffen, wat is de kracht op de hoekstukken dan tjidens de lift?
Die vraag gaan we nooit beantwoord krijgen, maar zou leuk zijn om de kracht op de tweeweghoek 90 graden te weten.
Lijkt me een leuke huiskamervraag waarvoor je de constructeur niet nodig hebt. Ben reuze benieuwd naar de antwoorden!

" de meeste mensen die er maar wat op los gissen" 
noem man en paard, dan voelen de mensen die een voorbehoud plaatsen zich niet ten onrechte aangesproken.
De foto's laten een constructie zien die vraagtekens oproept. Moet zeggen dat jouw reactie zeker niet de vraagtekens wegneemt over deze constructie.

----------


## JeroenVDV

> WOW!
> mensen...we zjin niet van de berekenings gestapo!!!
> 
> De uitleg is leuk, blijven een hoop vraagtekens over, dat zeker!
> Dat geeft Jeroen middels zijn vraag naar een berekening ook impliciet aan.



Mijn vraag was inderdaad retorisch bedoeld.. Het hijsen en tegelijkertijd heffen met statieven kan op zoveel manieren plaatsvinden (en er zijn ZOVEEL factoren waarop het (vaak zonder dat het gemerkt wordt) misgaat - een verbogen hoek valt niet direct op), dat berekeningen geen zin hebben.

----------


## Gast1401081

> We gebruiken spanriemen (4000kg) omdat de dakspanten in het midden dikker zijn dan op de uiteinden, en we zo de truss perfect tot tegen de spanten kunnen bevestigen. Nadien beveiligen we dit met steels (is op de foto's niet duidelijk zichtbaar) moest er brand zijn en de spanriemen doorbranden. We 'hijsen' dus niets met spanriemen. ..



sja , das dus erg handig... Eerst spanriemen op 4 ton zetten (WLL?), 
er vervolgens materiaal aanhangen, en dan zeggen dat we niet aan t hijsen zijn met spanriemen... 
sjonge,, dacht dat ik een fles whisky op had, maar ben toch nog te nuchter voor dit soort gein..

----------


## Outline

> sja , das dus erg handig... Eerst spanriemen op 4 ton zetten (WLL?), 
> er vervolgens materiaal aanhangen, en dan zeggen dat we niet aan t hijsen zijn met spanriemen... 
> sjonge,, dacht dat ik een fles whisky op had, maar ben toch nog te nuchter voor dit soort gein..



Hij zegt: 'te bevestigen'. Volgens mij is een spanband daarvoor nog altijd gemaakt... De redenatie: een spanband is gemaakt om het voorwerp op z'n plek te houden. Er wordt nergens vermeld of dit horizontaal of verticaal moet zijn. Dus zolang het voorwerp strak tegen het spant is geplaatst, is er puur theoretisch gezien niks mis met deze manier van bevestigen. Maar of het slim is... Zie het zelf liever in een steel aan een takel hangen...

----------

